# 29fbh Parked Out Front



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

I am proud to say that we are now officially Outbackers. My wife and I took the day off today and picked up our new fifth wheel from Fun Time RV in Cleburne, Texas. We previously owned a 2002 Jayco Kiwi 23B hybrid and loved every trip in that TT (10,000+ in three years) but we really wanted to move to a FW for more space. We looked for over six months at many different dealers but never seemed to be able to find the right one (dealer or trailer). We walked into an Outback FW last Saturday and immediately fell in love with it. Seeking more information on the Outback via the web, I stumbled onto the Outbackers website and let me say that I am most impressed with the amount of useful information here and the friendliness of all the members. After spending a few hours browsing the forums, I was convinced that the Outback was the trailer for us.

Thanks for giving so much of yourselves in both time and experience with this site. We are looking forward to sharing our own Outback experiences in the very near future.

Take care,

Rob, Cari, Kera (7) and Alissa (15 Months)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers action

You will soon have this site as your homepage.

BTW we love pictures and mods









Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Congrats on your new Outback















Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny

I think you will find that we are all very friendly and we all enjoy questions, comments, .... and a laugh now and then.

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RobCariAndKids,

Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to our site. sunny I know you are going to love both.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers Forum

Happy Camping and Post often.

We need to see Keystone about that commission check or at least they could sponsor the web site!! I wonder how many people were really helped to make the decision to get their Outback after seeing this site.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rob & cari

welcome action

congrats on your new 5er









darrel


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome and congrats to the new member of the family!!!! Happy Outbackin to you!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Rob and Family welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.

I can answer Andy's question pretaining to myself is, yes this site made me decide to buy the Outback and I am glad I found this site before we purchased. So Andy you can mark me down as one, and thanks for the help.

*BTW, Andy why don't we do a poll to see how many it did help!*

Rob happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, RobCariAndKids!* action action action 
And congratulations on the new fiver!









I'm sure you will have a ball with it. But then anyone who has done 10,000+ camping trips already, doesn't need me to tell them that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, RobCariAndKids!* action action action
> And congratulations on the new fiver!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, a laugh at my expense already.







I am already starting to feel right at home.









Thanks so much for the warm welcome. It is much appreciated.

I have to run back outside and, errr, make sure the trailer hasn't gone camping without us.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome RobCariAndkids!!

This is a great site to learn and share. Glad you are aboard!
Hope you get your new beauty out to a campsite soon enough.

Nice choice on the floorplan by the way


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rob to the Outback Family
And congrats on the fiver.

Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. Good to have another family join our big Outbackers family.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer. Now, get out there and start doing some MODS!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. action Fell in love with an Outback myself - DW isn't jealous though. Ahhh, another from Texas to remind us all as they camp in 80 degree weather in January. But I really think you guys are secretly jealous that we have snow.

Enjoy the camper.

Scott


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Another Texas Outbacker! Welcome! Where the heck is Rowlett, TX? I am starting to see a need for a Texas Outback rally. Maybe after deer season. Good luck with the 5th wheel.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welocme to the Outbackers cult







and our little corner of the internet. Post often!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

When we were haggeling for our 29fbhs it was a toss up between Fun Time RV & Holiday World in Katy Tx. (houston) Wound up going with Holiday World. Got it for $22,850. Only thing i couldn't stomach was that i couldn't get it cool enuff in our 100+ central Tx. heat. So i bit the bullet & installed a 2nd unit in the bedroom vent. (see my post in mods section) Now all is right with the world. Good choice on the outback, yea they are different....& that's why we love ours. Most other 5ers in the same size range look all the same.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats! You're going to love your Outback and I bet we will all benefit from all your camping experience!


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

rnameless said:


> Another Texas Outbacker! Welcome! Where the heck is Rowlett, TX? I am starting to see a need for a Texas Outback rally. Maybe after deer season. Good luck with the 5th wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are all for a Texas Outback rally (or anywhere else in the U.S. for that matter 

Rowlett is about 15 miles East of Dallas sandwiched between Garland and Rockwall.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome RobCariAndKids! We're glad to have you with us! Come back often!

action


----------

